
Let’s face it; Facebook doesn’t care about privacy anymore - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/lets-face-it-facebook-doesnt-care-about-privacy-anymore/
======
sharemywin
Why should they there's no law against tracking you like a criminal. Except if
your a criminal.

------
yasp
Did they ever?

